# theorie-test.com [...]



## Basti (17 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, hoffe das mit jemand hier Rat / hilfe geben kann.

Ich habe das Forum schon nach dem thema durchsucht, allerdings ist es nicht wie bei meinen fall, das heisst nicht die gleiche fírma.

Also, da ich gerade meinen Führerschein mache, habe ich mal online nach theorie bögen gesucht.
Habe also bei google nach "Theorie Test" Gesucht und auch promt das erste ergebniss angeklickt ( einer anzeige von google ADWORDS!!!, werden die seiten nicht mehr geprüft oder was )
"Online Führerscheintest"

Was mich zu der seite [noparse]Willkommen bei der Führerscheinprüfung[/noparse]
führt, wo kein preis erwähnt wird, also habe ich auch sofort den trest gemacht und musste dann nen formular ausfüllen und email ( daten für statistik oder so dachte ich).
Gut nun hab ich ne rechnung per email bekommen über 144 euro ( kein vertrag oder so, nur email mit ergebnissen und aktivierung des accounts / am 13.2 )

Durch zufall habe ich nun gesehen das, wenn man den link in dem menü oder in der leiste klickt, kommt man zu 
[noparse]Willkommen bei der Führerscheinprüfung[/noparse]
was total anders ist , als die seite von der man über google landet.
Das heisst google besucher = zur abzocke getrieben
Normaler besucher = Macht alles aus freien stücken


Nun wollte ich mal wissen wie ich mich verhalten soll..Im grunde weiss ich das ja weil ich auch schon ärger mit mega-download.net hatte , aber hier ist das ja halt etwas anders.

Soll ich einfach schriftlich oder per email Widerruf gegen den vertrag oder die rechnung einlegen und dann nix mehr machen, da die sich wahscheinlich eh nicht trauen damit vor gericht z gehen?
Habe nie schriftlichen oder email vertrag erhalten, wo noch mal AGBS oder soetwas erläutert wird, ist doch eigentlich plicht oder? wenn nicht gibt es doch auch keinen rechtlichen vertrag ( hoffe ich ).
Dann Anzeige bei polizei erstatten?

Bitte um unterstützung,

Danke,
Sebastian


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Glückwunsch.

Du bist auf eine der vielen Kostenfallen im Internet reingefallen. :scherzkeks:
Ist das nun schlimm?
Nicht wirklich.
Bitte schau Dir die Links oben auf dieser Seite an (zum Anfang zurückscrollen).
Da steht alles drin was man wissen muss. Dann brauchst Du nur noch ein dickes Fell um die Rechnungen, Mahnungen und sinnfreien Drohungen welche sicherlich kommen für das zu halten, was sie sind... nämlich heisse Luft.

Weiterer Lerneffekt: Beim nächsten Mal VOR Eingabe persönlicher Daten erstmal das Kleingedruckte lesen, auch wenn es noch so versteckt ist.

In Deinem Fall war das Kleingedruckte ausserhalb des sichtbaren Bereiches in hellgrauer kleiner Schrift auf weissem Hintergrund.

Zum Thema versteckter Preis hat sich inzwischen auch das OLG Frankfurt geäussert. 
Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Basti (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com betrug*

danke für deine antwort wahlhesse.

Das problem ist ja nicht, das der preis nur versteckt auf weissem hintergrund war.
Problem ist, dann man wenn man über google die seite besucht, man auf einer Seite landet, ich sach mal "landing page", wo von preisen gar nix gesagt wird ( mein erster link ). Dieser link ist auch nicht über das menu abrufbar. Im menu ist dann der link home, wo preise klar beschrieben werden.

Ich habe mir nun Screenshots von der google suche, der "landing page" u.s.w gemacht und werde diese falls nötig bei der polzei vorlegen, denn ich denke ich werde anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Teleton (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Das ist die gute alte "Viele Wege führen nach Rom" Masche.
Siehe auch hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Da der Seitenbetreiber in Deutschland sitzt will ich Dir die Anzeige nicht ausreden. Normalerweise wenden Staatsanwaltschaften aber die 1,60-Regel an. Diese besagt: Eine im Umkreis von 1,60 Metern angebrachte Preisangabe gleich welcher Farbe und welchen Kontrastes schließt den Vorsatz unwiderleglich aus.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com betrug*



Basti schrieb:


> Problem ist, dann man wenn man über google die seite besucht, man auf einer Seite landet, ich sach mal "landing page", wo von preisen gar nix gesagt wird ( mein erster link ). Dieser link ist auch nicht über das menu abrufbar. Im menu ist dann der link home, wo preise klar beschrieben werden.


Ein bekanntes "Phänomen"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

@ Teleton 
9 Sekunden früher 


Teleton schrieb:


> Normalerweise wenden Staatsanwaltschaften aber die 1,60-Regel an. Eine im Umkreis von 1,60 Metern angebrachte Preisangabe gleich welcher Farbe und welchen Kontrastes schließt den Vorsatz unwiderleglich aus.


Es sol Stas geben, die engere Maßstäbe anwenden, aber diese sind eher dünn gesät



Basti schrieb:


> Soll ich einfach schriftlich oder per email Widerruf gegen den vertrag oder die rechnung einlegen und dann nix mehr machen


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Basti (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Ok Danke


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

@basti:
Ich habe die Seite auch analysiert. Vor und während des Tests wird nirgendwo ein Preis genannt. Erst auf der Seite wo man nach durchgeführter Prüfung seine Daten eingeben soll wird ganz unten auf die Kostenpflicht hingewiesen. Und zwar so, dass man selbst bei grossen Monitoren scrollen muss.

Strafrechtlich ist es wohl nach momentaner Rechtsprechung kein Betrug, daher kann es passieren dass eine Strafanzeige eingestellt wird. Andererseits siehts nach der OLG-Entscheidung zivilrechtlich sehr gut aus für den Verbraucher.

Allerdings warten wir hier seit Jahren auf Prozesse der Anbieter gegen die unfreiwilligen Kunden. Stattdessen werden die "Kunden" mit Mahnschreiben von Anbieter, Inkasso oder Anwälten zugeworfen.

Nachdem man obige Infolinks durchgearbeitet hat, sollte aber klar sein, was davon zu halten ist  .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Basti (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Ja, diese habe mir durchgelsen. Werde das wohl befolgen, und hoffentlich kommen dann wieder nur mahnungen / inkasso briefe.
Bei mega downloads war auch nach der 6. mahnung oder so schluss.

Google sollte ihre anzeigen auch ein bisschen mehr überwachen, allerdings ist den das bestimmt egal, solange die anzeige den geld bringt..


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Basti schrieb:


> Ja, diese habe mir durchgelsen. Werde das wohl befolgen, und hoffentlich kommen dann wieder nur mahnungen / inkasso briefe.


Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.



Basti schrieb:


> Google sollte ihre anzeigen auch ein bisschen mehr überwachen, allerdings ist den das bestimmt egal, solange die anzeige den geld bringt..


pecunia non olet ( seit den Dialertagen ist es ihnen völlig egal )


----------



## Ghost 2007 (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Eine Anzeige würde wohl nichts bringen, allerdings dürfte die Verbraucherzentrale dankbar für einen Hinweis sein. Diese haben schon öfters Betreiber solcher Seiten mit versteckten Kosten abgemahnt :smile:


----------



## News (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Soll ich mal an der Firmentür klingeln und Grüße ausrichten? Ich sitze hier an meinem Arbeitsplatz ca. 20 Meter gegenüber der Adresse "Potsdammer (sic) Strasse 96".
Dies ist übrigens das Gebäude das gerade geschlossenen "Wintergarten"-Varietés.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



News schrieb:


> Soll ich mal an der Firmentür klingeln und Grüße ausrichten?



Jau , aber keine  lieben


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Fottos nicht vergessen


----------



## Marco (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Der Kostenhinweis steht aktuell da, allerdings als Bild gegossen und damit beliebig austauschbar. Was soll man von jemandem halten der nicht mal die Adresse im Impressum (auch ein Bild) fehlerfrei schreiben kann.

Gruß Marco


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Marco schrieb:


> Der Kostenhinweis steht aktuell da, allerdings als Bild gegossen und damit beliebig austauschbar.


Webseiten  sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Die Beweispflicht liegt beim Nutzlosanbieter wann, was, wo gestanden hat. Da sie genau wissen, dass 
sie damit vor Gericht voll auf Nase fallen würden, verlegen  sich die Knaben seit über drei Jahren auf 
hohles Drohmüllkasperletheater.


----------



## katzenjens (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Wer über Google reinkommt, sieht keinen Preis!
Erst wenn man persönliche Daten eingeben soll für das Ergebnis steht er ganz unten in kleiner Schrift in hellgrau auf weissen Hintergrund da. Man muss auch erst runterscrollen.

Beweisvideo: YouTube - Führerscheintest-Abzocke


Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Marco (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Beweispflicht liegt beim Nutzlosanbieter wann, was, wo gestanden hat. Da sie genau wissen, dass sie damit vor Gericht voll auf Nase fallen würden, verlegen  sich die Knaben seit über drei Jahren auf hohles Drohmüllkasperletheater.



Nichts anderes wollte ich damit sagen. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## News (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Merkwürdig...am Türschild des Hauses Potsdamer Str. 96 in Berlin findet sich keine "Cybertainment Gmbh" (Klick aufs Bild für Zoom).
Andere Mieter wie "Com.Box" sind sicher unschuldig (das ist ein langjähriger seriöser Provider).
Laut Berliner Handelsregister ist die mysteriöse Adresse eine "Zweigniederlassung" und der Chef sitzt im bayerischen Schwabach.

Aber wie findet der Postbote zu ihm?


----------



## Basti (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Och, das ist ja interessant. mal schauen wann die verbraucherzentrale die in die liste der "bösen Buben" reinstellt 

Auch ein zufall das du genau nebenan wohnst. Danke für deine Mühe news


----------



## News (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Basti schrieb:


> Auch ein zufall das du genau nebenan wohnst


Naja, fast ein Zufall :-p
Ich wohne dort nicht (sondern etwas ruhiger in Wilmersdorf), aber aus dem gegenüber liegenden Verlagsgebäude des Tagesspiegels blickt man direkt auf den leider geschlossenen Wintergarten mit der Hausnummer 96...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Der Ch* ist ja wahrlich kein Unbekannter... 
time-ofdeath.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

Ist Zirndorf nicht bei Heiko um's Eck?
[edit: Sorry, Heiko, ich hab da was durcheinander gebracht... Meine Kenntnisse von Franken sind limitiert... Hetzner ist da in der Nähe, nicht Du...][wieder falsch, nicht der Hetzner, ein anderer]


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ist Zirndorf nicht bei Heiko um's Eck?


über 100 km ist nicht gerade um die Ecke..


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

aber vielleicht ist DAS ja spannender 



> 8151 IN 1177/05
> 
> In dem Insolvenzverfahren über das Vermögen d.
> 
> ...



Quelle: insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de

Gleicher Name, gleicher Ort, gleiches Geburtsdatum - sicher Zufall.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Das sind doch immer dieselben! Kaum Insolvenz angemeldet, schon wieder neue "Firma" aus den Boden gestampft!  :unzufrieden:


----------



## Basti (3 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

So, mittlerweile habe ich jetzt die erste mahnung bekommen ( bzw 2 mal )
habe wohl damals 2 mal auf absicken geklickt ^^

Mal schauen wie das weitergeht, Kann bald ein ordner mit betrug seiten mahnungen anlegen


----------



## Myth and Magic (13 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Hallo zusammen....

ich bin auch auf diesen [........] reingefallen !!!!  :unzufrieden:

Habe abends noch für meinen Motoradführerschein üben wollen und dachte mir das geht ja auch im net. Also rein da und über google auf theorietest. Und bums einen tag später hatte ich auch eine rechnung im postfach und 2 tage später schon im briefkasten . Da habe ich natürlich dicke backen gemacht.
Wie oben beschrieben ist auf der seite auf die man über google kommt nix von irgend einem abbo oder kosten geschrieben. Und natürlich habe ich mir auch nicht das kleingedruckte durchgelesen warscheinlich wegen dem unscheinbaren übersehen:wall:. Naja auf jeden fall habe ich mitlerweihle auch schon eine mahnung mit 15€ aufschlag bekommen und es wird mit inkasso und pfändung gedroht.


----------



## webwatcher (13 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Myth and Magic schrieb:


> . Naja auf jeden fall habe ich mitlerweihle auch schon eine mahnung mit 15€ aufschlag bekommen und es wird mit inkasso und pfändung gedroht.


Man  muß nicht alles glauben,  was in Drohmüllschreiben   drinsteht.

Lies die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite) und du wirst dich besser fühlen.


----------



## Myth and Magic (13 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Danke erst einmal....:smile:

leoder habe ich meine richtigen datenund adresse eingegeben.aber trotz alledem haben sie mit dieser IP adressenmasche in der mahnung gedroht.

ich habe nach dem erhalt der rechnung sofort das wiederrufsrecht in anspruch genommen , wo ich nur einen tag später antwort bekam , das das wiederrufs recht erloschen sei da ich durch den test ja schon leistung in anspruch genommen hätte. Es aber nach ablauf der laufzeit eine kündigung möglich währe. Habe mich mit einem bekannten unterhalten der bei der polizei arbeitet und der sagt auch das man sich erst mal garnicht um diese mahnungen kümmern muß erst wenn ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid von einem gricht kommt.
So werde ich dann auch erst mal verfahren.


----------



## Black87 (20 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Habe seit geraumer Zeit das gleiche Problem. Mittlerweile spitzt sich die Forderung die ich zu zahlen habe (hätte) auf 227,71 Euro zu, und müsse diese Summe innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage überweisen. Soll man dem ganzen glauben schenken? 

Mfg Black


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Was heißt zuspitzen? Die Spannung steigt im Kasperle-Theater und am Ende ist die Vorstellung aus.


----------



## Mentist (20 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Erst mal ein großes "Hallo" an alle hier im Forum.

Auch ich bin auf diese Seite reingefallen weil ich mal im Internet für den Motorradführerschein die Prüfungsfragen üben wollte. Ich habe auch gegoogelt, und auch bei mir war die Startseite ohne jegliche Preisangaben. Das war vor 2 Wochen, aber jetzt haben die das wohl schon geändert. Wenn man jetzt über Google sucht und den Link anklickt, erscheint oben-rechts in einer Animation doch die Preisangabe und unten der entsprechende Text dazu.
Nun ja, ich habe dann per E-Mail widerrufen, und mir wurde das auch abgelehnt mit dem Verweis auf eine schon genutze Dienstleistung. Ich war dann doch etwas aufgebracht, und habe da noch weitere 2 E-Mails hin geschickt die etwas direkter waren. Das hätte ich mir zwar sparen können, aber ich hatte mich doch sehr geärgert in dem Moment das ich darauf reingefallen bin, :wall: und auch wegen der Tatsache mit was für einem billigen Trick diese Leute arbeiten. Abschließend habe ich zwar noch einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale in eine Mail an die gepackt, aber jetzt weiß ich schon das dies alles mehr oder weniger sinnlos war. Na-ja, mir ging's danach aber etwas besser. :smile:
An Post habe ich bis jetzt nur eine Rechnung erhalten, und warte weiter gespannt ab, was so alles auf mich zu kommt. Bezahlt wird nichts, das ist ja klar. 

Ich bin sehr froh das ich im Internet diese Seite hier gefunden habe, sie ist sehr hilfreich für mich, und das auch sicher für viele Andere die reingefallen sind auf einen dieser Abzocker.

Wie gesagt, neu ist die Tatsache das man jetzt den Preis auch über den Google-Link anzeigt.

Mfg Mentist


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Mentist schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, neu ist die Tatsache das man jetzt den Preis auch über den Google-Link anzeigt.


*"Internetseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Wann wird zur Allgemeinbildung gehören


----------



## Basti (20 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

ich hatte ja gar nicht auf die rechnung oder mahnung reagiert.
Die erste mahnung war am 3.03 gekommen und bis jetzt ist nix weiteres eingetrudelt 
Aber kommt bestimmt noch mehr akten papier, muss den ja irgendwie voll kriegen


----------



## Franzi87 (24 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin auch auf diese Seite reingefallen :-?
Ich war auch gleich nachdem ich die mail bekommen hatte zur Verbraucherzentrale.Die haben auch gleich zu mir gesagt das ich nicht drauf reagieren und mich nicht einschüchtern lassen soll.
Ich muss sagen das ich die seite hier super finde und das ihr einen so toll helft.Danke

LG Franzi


----------



## pfannekuchen92 (25 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Hallo.

Ich bin ebenfalls auf diese [...] hineingefallen. 
Bin damals auch über Google auf diese Seite gekommen und habe dann aber nicht meine persölichen Daten angegeben, sondern habe mir einfach etwas ausgedacht. 
Nun kam jetzt die zweite Email, in der ich inzwischen 227 Euro zahlen soll, in der stand: "...werden wir technisch überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten Email-Adresse passen. Wir werden damit ermitteln, ob unter Umständen betrügerisch im falschen Namen bestellt wurde."

Ist dies für ein solches Unternehmen überhaupt möglich?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

...nein, eher nicht - das ist nur deren Drohkulisse, von der man sich nicht einschüchtern lassen sollte.


----------



## Basti (28 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Nur um alle auf dem laufenden zu halten:
Jetzt ist doch schon der erste Inkasso brief per post eingetrudelt, gleich nach der ersten mahnung, auch komisch 

Sind jetzt bei 227 Euro, mal schauen wieviel Inkasso post diesmal kommt, bei Mega-downloads waren es 6 stück oder so


----------



## Denny (30 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Hallo zusammen, bin auch darauf reingefallen.Muss gleich zwei mal 144 euro bezahlen.
Habe mit einer E-mail Adresse gleich zwei Accounts eröffnet.Nun bekomme ich Post vom Inkassobüro.:kotz:

 Bin am überlegen ein Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten um den Spuk ein Ende zu setzen. Was meint ihr? LOHNT das? Ihr habt mehr Erfahrung .

gruß Denny


----------



## Basti (30 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Spar dir die Kosten. Mittlerweile liegt schon eine beschwerde beim Sat-1 Forum vor , Verbraucherschutz weiss sicherlich auch schon bescheid. Und vor Gericht gehen die eh nicht. Auch wenn du es mittels Anwalt schaffst die in Boden zu stampfen, kommt ein Monat später wieder eine neue Firma vom gleichen typen


----------



## Denny (31 März 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Ja die Verbraucherschutz weiss bescheid,habe die angeschreiben um Rat und habe alles da erzahlt was passeirt:smile:

Die raten auch vom irganwelche zahlung ab bist ein Gericht Mahnug kommt.:gaehn:

Nah ja dann muss ich diesen dross vom dem noch eine weile ertragen:wall:

Danke für die anwort Basti

Gruß Denny


----------



## Myth and Magic (5 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Hallo alle zusammen,.....

bei mir ist es ja auch schon einige Wochen her, wo ich diese Seite angeklickt habe und heute habe ich auch einen Brief von der 

Proinkasso GmbH
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
D-63457 Hanau

bekommen mit der Forderung von 277,71€ auch mit Ratenzahlung von 10€ möglich :scherzkeks:.
Die lassen sich auch immer wieder was Neues einfallen

Sollten neue Forderungen oder Briefe eintrudeln, werde ich mich wieder melden.
Bis dahin haltet die Ohren steif und lasst euch nicht einschüchtern

Mfg Myth and Magic :sun:


----------



## Denny (5 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

yep das sind die voll [...]:bash:
Ich solte innerhalb 7 tag zahlen,die sind echt gut :scherzkeks:drauf oder!!!!!!!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)
PS: Die Tastatur prellt.]_


----------



## Denny (7 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Heute 2 neue emails vom dem inkasso bekommen,ich soll SOFORT zahlen:scherzkeks:

Kann einer sagen wie lange dieser spass dauert:roll:


----------



## Don Pablo (7 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Denny schrieb:


> Kann einer sagen wie lange dieser spass dauert:roll:


Das ist unterschiedlich. Aber es kann dir gehen wie beim Kalletaler Dreieck.


----------



## Denny (19 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Also.....:wall: ich habe noch ein mahnung vom die inkasso leute:scherzkeks: (letztewoche) aber jeztz bekamm ich ein email......"Wir haben das wieter gegeben an Rechtsanwalt bla bla bla,bitte überwiessen sie das geld an die treuhand konto...etc":scherzkeks:

Neu masche:roll: glaub ich oder????????

gruß
Denny


----------



## dvill (19 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Komplizen mit Anwaltstitel gehören branchenüblich zum 2. Akt des Kasperle-Inkassos.


----------



## Basti (19 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Ja, ich soll jetzt auf einmal das Geld an "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rechtsanwaltskanzlei [..........]" schicken.

Wurde das proinkasso Konto gesperrt oder was? 

Bei mir das jetzt die allerletzte Warnung. Es folgt Pfändung, Gericht etc

Wenn ich das alles lese und merk wie dreisst die sind, würd ich am liebsten :wall: , aber tut zu sehr weh 
[/FONT]


----------



## webwatcher (19 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Basti schrieb:


> Bei mir das jetzt die allerletzte Warnung.



Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Richi91 (23 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Hey leute. ich bin 18 jahre.
ich wurde wegen theorie-test.com aufgefordert 144€ zu zahlen so wie viele hier die auch reingefallen sind^^
Lächerlich -.- bin mir schon im klaren dass die mit sowas nichts bewirken können wenn man sich einfach widersetzt. wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn abzocke so einfach wäre?! -.-

Nachdem ich mich jetzt etwas eingelesen habe hab ich verstanden dass ich einfach nichts tun soll.
nichts tun. schön und gut.^^ was dann?
werde ich eine 2., 3., letzte mahnung bekommen? weil da steht dass ich nach den 10 tagen zahlungsfrist in verzug komme.
gut das macht mir keine angst, aber was passiert endgültig? denkt ihr die hören dann irgendwann auf das geld zu fordern? oder kommt tatsächlich ein brief vom amtsgericht oder so? was tue ich dann? Spätestens dann muss ich ja antworten. 
ich will das ganze meiner mutter erklären weil einfach abwarten gibts für die bestimmt nicht^^ die würde dann dort anrufen usw...

danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Antiscammer (23 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälte haben in Deutschland keine Sonderrechte. Es handelt sich um "Dienstleister", die im Auftrag ihrer "Mandanten" schriftlich eine "Rechtsmeinung" gegenüber Dir vorbringen dürfen. Diese "Rechtsmeinung" besagt, dass die ehrenwerte Mandantschaft angeblich von Dir Geld zu bekommen habe.

Was man über Inkassobüros wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt (ist aber so selten wie Kokospalmen auf Helgoland):
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Richi91 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich jetzt etwas eingelesen habe hab ich verstanden dass ich einfach nichts tun soll.


Dann ist es ja ok, wenn du das verstanden hast! 


Richi91 schrieb:


> nichts tun. schön und gut.^^ was dann?
> werde ich eine 2., 3., letzte mahnung bekommen? weil da steht dass ich nach den 10 tagen zahlungsfrist in verzug komme.


Das wird mit 2, 3 Mahnungen nicht abgehen. Andere Betroffene erhielten bereits 21 - 25 nahezu gleichlautende Mahnschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres, die ohne jegliche Konsequenzen blieben! :-D


Richi91 schrieb:


> gut das macht mir keine angst, aber was passiert endgültig? denkt ihr die hören dann irgendwann auf das geld zu fordern?


Irgendwann ja, früher oder später. Bei denen, die sich totstellen, ist es früher, bei denen, die meinen, mit Mailrobotern korrespondieren zu müssen, dauert es einige Wochen oder auch Monate länger.


Richi91 schrieb:


> oder kommt tatsächlich ein brief vom amtsgericht oder so?


Nein! Dieses "Unternehmen" beliess es seither bei Mahnungen. Warum wohl? Weil die Chance, vor Gericht zu obsiegen, in etwa mit derselben Wahrscheinlichkeit eintreffen dürfte wie die Aussichten von Guido Westerwelle, unser nächster Bundeskanzler zu werden.


Richi91 schrieb:


> ich will das ganze meiner mutter erklären weil einfach abwarten gibts für die bestimmt nicht^^ die würde dann dort anrufen usw...


Jegliche telefonische oder schriftliche Korrespondenz mit Nutzlosanbietern haben in etwa denselben Effekt, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt.
Und auf diese Art wird weitergemahnt. :smile:


----------



## Richi91 (25 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Ich hab mich jetzt entschieden denen doch ein Schreiben per e-mail zu schicken. ich weiß es bringt nichts, aber es war eigtl. auch nicht meine entscheidung. Meine sturköpfigen eltern lassen sich nicht von internetseiten überzeugen auf denen steht, dass es nciht nötig ist zurückzuschreiben. wenns nach ihnen gehen würde müsste ich wahrscheinlich sinnloserweise 10x dort anrufen und mich von denen zulabern lassen :-?
naja jedenfalls will ich jetz einfach einen musterbrief schreiben. hab mir auch einen runtergeladen aber ich kann ihn nicht öffnen.. was für ein programm braucht man denn dafür?
oder kann jemand einen musterbrief hier posten? dann könnt ich den einfach kopieren und in der e-mail einfügen


----------



## webwatcher (25 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Sind deine Eltern sich eigentlich bewußt, um welche Sorte von Seitenbetreibern es sich handelt? 
Ganz offensichtlich scheinen sie es nicht begriffen zu haben. 

Gib ihnen das zu lesen, ansonsten ist Hopfen und Malz  verloren
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Teleton schrieb:


> *Brieffreundschaft mit dubiosen Anbietern - oder nicht?*
> ....
> *Betroffener: *_*Ich glaube Dir kein Wort und will unbedingt irgendwas schreiben. Welchen  Musterbrief nehme ich?*_
> 
> ...


"Hier" steht  der  Link zu den Musterschreiben


----------



## Richi91 (25 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

naja ich kann ihnen erzählen was ich will..sie wollen sich einfach sicher sein und sagen halt ne e-mail kann nicht schaden. 
auf dem link war ich schon. dann hab ich mir den oberstgen der 3 musterbriefe ausgesucht weil die anderen beiden einmal für unter 18 und einmal für ne bestimmte seite waren, aber ich kann das was man dann dort downloaded nicht öffnen. weiß auch nicht wieso das nciht geht


----------



## webwatcher (25 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Richi91 schrieb:


> ..sie wollen sich einfach sicher sein und sagen halt ne e-mail kann nicht schaden.


Finanziellen Schaden sicher nicht, aber du wirst weiter zugemüllt werden. 
Falls du noch keins hast, installier dir ein gutes Spamfilter. 

Gib ihnen mal das zu lesen, damit sie schon mal eine Vorstellung davon 
bekommen, was für einen Sinn es macht sich mit Mailrobots zu unterhalten.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Richi91 (25 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

okay das werd ich morgen mal machen
vllt. ändern sie ja ihre meinung^^
guter link mit den lusrtigen e-mail gesprächen-auseinandersetzungen^^


----------



## Xemix (30 April 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Hallo zusammen.

Mir ist genau das gleiche passiert.

Ich hab hier 4x eine Rechnung von 144€ im meinem   *Mailkasten*​ 

Ich habe als erste von meinem Wiederrufsrecht *Gebrauch*​ gemacht und bekam sofort eine Antwort



> *"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bitte lesen Sie unser Widerrufsrecht genau durch.
> 
> ...


*

*Ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen.
Ich bin eigentlich sehr vorsichtig aber da hat es mich *tatsälich*​ auch erwischt.

So bald ich ein einzigen Brief erhalte, _( Falsche Adresse *natürlich*​ angegeben so wie einen falschen Namen usw.)_
werde ich meine *Rechtsschutzversicherung*​ in *Gebrauch*​ nehmen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich den Mist nicht bezahlen muss denn das würde meinen Führerschein kosten.


Werde mich hier im Forum mal öfter umsehen um zu versuchen nicht wieder auf solche D****säcke*​ reinzufallen.


MFG

*Xemix*​


----------



## noermchen (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Bin mittlerweile bei der 1. Mahnung. Na dann kann das lustige Spiel ja beginnen.

Ach ja. Es ist schon erschreckend wieviele Fehler in der Grammatik in so einem schreiben auftauchen können.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



noermchen schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile bei der 1. Mahnung. Na dann kann das lustige Spiel ja beginnen.


Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V. 


noermchen schrieb:


> Ach ja. Es ist schon erschreckend wieviele Fehler in der Grammatik in so einem schreiben auftauchen können.


Mail/Briefrobots können  nicht intelligenter sein als die Verfasser und  Betreiber des  Strohdummspams


----------



## Franzi87 (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Ja,nun nach langem warten hab ich jetzt,nach der ersten Mahnung,einen Brief vom Inkasso-Büro bekommen.
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen,ob ihr auch noch was bekommen habt!?

GLG die Franzi


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Franzi87 schrieb:


> Ja,nun nach langem warten hab ich jetzt,nach der ersten Mahnung,einen Brief vom Inkasso-Büro bekommen.
> Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen,ob ihr auch noch was bekommen habt!?


Nun, bei dir hat das Inkasso-Stalking erst begonnen. 
Richte dich also noch auf weitere Belästigungen durch diesen Inkassobutzen ein.

Das wird dann auf diese Art und Weise vonstatten gehen. :-D

Infos auch in meinem Posting vom April 2009.


----------



## noermchen (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

servus,

bin immer noch bei der 1. mahnung. 
die haben aber auch nicht meine richtige adresse. also ich bin mal gespannt was da noch so kommt...

lg


----------



## bernhard (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Was soll schon kommen? Noch mehr Schwachsinn ...


----------



## jupp11 (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



noermchen schrieb:


> also ich bin mal gespannt was da noch so kommt...


So was in der Art: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## KuckKuck (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Moin,

habe den Test grade gemacht, alle 30 Fragen, danach sollte ich meine Daten angeben. Habs mir dann unten nochmal durchgelesen und anschliessend die Seite verlassen.

Angemeldet habe ich mich nicht.

Können die jetzt irgendwie anhand der IP Adresse Briefe an mich schicken, nur weil ich die Fragen beantwortet hab?


----------



## bernhard (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Die können nix außer dümmliche Mahndroh-Briefe schicken, wenn sie Daten haben. Wer rechtzeitig die Rosstäuschertricks durchschaut, kann nicht weiter belästigt werden.


----------



## KuckKuck (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Ich habe aber keine Daten hinterlassen, muss ich trotzdem was befürchten?

Nix wurde abgeschickt, nur die 30 Fragen angekreuzt.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Falls Drohungen oder Mahnungen kommen, ist das kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Lies einfach die letzten Seiten dieses Threads sowie die Infos ganz oben auf diese Seite.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



KuckKuck schrieb:


> Können die jetzt irgendwie anhand der IP Adresse Briefe an mich schicken,


Die können überhaupt nichts mit der IP anfangen
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Denny (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Nah ja und ich habe gedacht das die(inkasso) mich vergessen haben aber nach einen monat wieder ein email droh mahnung :wall:

Und die wollen mein ip überpruffen wegen "Wir werden damit ermitteln, ob unter Umständen *betrügerisch im falschen Namen* bestellt wurde."

Wer ist den hier der betrüger eigentlich:roll::roll:

Muss auch zu geben die haben humor oder!!!!!!:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Denny schrieb:


> Und die wollen mein ip überpruffen wegen "Wir werden damit ermitteln, ob unter Umständen *betrügerisch im falschen Namen* bestellt wurde."


Eien neue Masche. Sie drohen nicht direkt mit der IP sondern wollen selbst "ermitteln" 
Würde zu gerne wissen, wie sie das anstellen wollen.
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Denny schrieb:


> Muss auch zu geben die haben humor oder!!!!!!:scherzkeks:


Humor ist wenn trotzdem lacht...


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Denny schrieb:


> Muss auch zu geben die haben humor oder!!!!!!:scherzkeks:


Naja, die Typen der Nutzlosbranche und ihre "angeschlossenen" Inkassobutzen sind für extrem "humorvolle" Formulierungen ja bereits seit Jahren bekannt!


----------



## Denny (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

AAhhhhhh leute ich habe aufgegeben und bezahlt:-?.........neh scherz:scherzkeks: aber laut der letzten email vom die inkasso dummies ich habe eine rechnung bezahlt:-?

Neue masche,fehler????????keine ahnung aber die denken ich habe bezahlt....find ich ,wollen wir abwarten was jetzt kommt:gaehn:


----------



## bernhard (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Wer liest den Müll, der unaufgefordert das Mailkonto flutet?


----------



## Myth and Magic (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Hallo zusammen, nach langen Warten habe ich wieder mal eine Mail bekommen von einem Inkassobüro, kann damit aber überhaupt nix anfangen, da sie nur aus einer Adresse besteht mit Betreff.

vonProinkasso GmbH <[email protected]>
[email protected]
Datum21. Mai 2009 16:07
BetreffWichtige Nachricht für O. T. .......! [410153]
Gesendet vonmail.proinkasso.de
Details ausblenden 21. Mai. (Vor 12 Tagen) Antworten 

Ansonsten is das nur eine leere Mail......:gruebel:
Was soll mir diese nur sagen ?????????

Mfg Myth and Magic


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Myth and Magic schrieb:


> Ansonsten is das nur eine leere Mail......:gruebel:
> Was soll mir diese nur sagen ?????????



Der Mahnmüllmailrobot ist schlecht programmiert. Gehört in den Spamordner


----------



## bernhard (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



Myth and Magic schrieb:


> Ansonsten is das nur eine leere Mail......:gruebel:


Von dort sind seit Jahren nur inhaltlich leere Drohungen gekommen, allerdings bisher wurden viele hohle Worte darum gemacht.

So wie jetzt ist das richtig, wenn auch überflüssig.


----------



## Myth and Magic (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Wat`n Quatsch !!!!!!!!!!!!!
:scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:

Allso wenn nur solche Mails kommen macht das ja gar keinen spaß mehr sich diesen Müll durchzulesen....lach lach

Wat hole Hupen!!!

Thx M&M


----------



## MartyMcFly (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin auch auf die Seite mit Theorie-test.com reingefallen.
Es ist alles so wie ihr es beschrieben habt. 
Ich weiß nicht ob ihr auch schon Briefe oder E-mails von Inkassoinstituten bekommen habt.Also ich wurde von dem Prokassoinstitut angeschrieben und die sind hartneckig wie sonst was.
Das beste ist ich soll die Rechnung zwei mal zahlen da ich zwei Tests ausgefüllt habe.Irrsinn oder?

Jetzt habe ich eben auch die Frage was ich machen soll.Also ich bin sicher nicht bereit zu zahlen. Sollte man eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen oder einfach abwarten und Tee trinken?

ich bin auch ziemlich froh das ich das Forum hier gefunden habe denn somit weiß ich das es eine Internetabzocke ist.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand antworten würde.

Merci und bis dann


----------



## fn40 (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



> Wäre schön wenn mir jemand antworten würde


 
In den ganzen Jahren bei tausenden von Betroffenen ist kein einziger User jemals von einem Gericht in einem nachvollziehbaren Urteil zum Zahlen verurteilt worden
Es hat fünf Fälle gegeben in denen Nutzlosanbieter geklagt haben.Alle fünf Prozesse wurden von den Anbietern VERLOREN

In diesen Links steht alles was man machen,oder besser nicht machen sollte

Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet (Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen (Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst (Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht? (Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?)
Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)


----------



## bernhard (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



MartyMcFly schrieb:


> die sind hartneckig wie sonst was.


Falsch.

Die sind lästig. Sehr lästig. Auf den ersten Blick.

Außer dümmlichen Mahndroh-Schreiben kam niemals was anderes. So gesehen lästig, aber erfahrungsgemäß berechenbar mit harmlosem Mahndroh-Getöse ohne Substanz.


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Bescheißen kann so einfach sein.

Mit Aufruf von http://theorie-test.com/?action=beginnetest kommt die Webseite mit dem Bild "preis.gif", mit dem Eingeben der URL als http://theorie-test.com/ kommt die Webseite mit dem Bild "preis.jpg".

Natürlich verbindet die Drückerwerbung bei Google zur parametergesteuerten Seite, die mit dem animierten Gif-Bild die Anzeige eines Preises sicherlich länger herauszögert als der durchschnittliche Besucher den Weiterklick.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Das ist noch eine Klasse perfider als Tunneleffekt. Schade aber, dass Akte es gestern so dargestellt hat, als hätten die Betroffenen halt "Pech gehabt". Dem ist ja dann doch zu widersprechen.


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Das kann jeder leicht prüfen mit dem Firefox und dem Menüpunkt "Extras" -> "Seiteninformationen".

Dann findet man bei Medien alle Bilder. Vor dem Punkt steht "preis", dahinter wechselt das Bildformat.

Dieser Rosstäuschertrick ist ebenso simpel (ohne Programmierkenntnisse) wie wirkungsvoll.


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Es gibt anscheinend  die Möglichkeit, dass Browser animierte Gif-Bilder nicht animiert anzeigen. Der erste Dateianhang ist jedenfalls animiert und arbeitet auf der erwähnten Einschüchterungsfalle in der beschriebenen Weise.


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Für den Test, ob der Browser animierte Gif-Bilder anzeigt: File:Rotating earth (small).gif - Wikimedia Commons

Die Rosstäuscher-Bilder bewegen sich einmal und bei einem direkten Refresh im Browser nicht wiederholt. Man muss dann nach einer ausreichenden Pause direkt auf

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56607-theorie-test-com-9.html#post285303

klicken.


----------



## Eniac (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Während des "Tests" und beim Eingabeformular für die persönlichen Daten fehlt die Preisangabe völlig, nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.


Eniac


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Auch mal am Rande erwähnt, versteckt sich der Anbieter ja mal nicht hinter einer ausländischen Firmeneintragung: 





> Cybertainment GmbH
> Potsdammer Str. 96
> 10785 Berlin


Bloß, wie kann man als Nutzer auf die Idee kommen, dass der Test viel öfter als ein Mal genutzt wird, so wie der Anbieter es gerne hätte? Deshalb schreibt er auch im nicht sichtbaren (scrollbaren) Bereich: 





> Nach Anmeldung beauftragen Sie theorie-test.com für sie den Test bereit zu stellen. Für den theorie-test.com Service zahlen Sie monatlich 12 Euro. Der Gesamtpreis beträgt also 144 Euro (inklusive 19  Umsatzsteuer). Die Vertragslaufzeit beträgt 12 Monate.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



dvill schrieb:


> Der erste Dateianhang ist jedenfalls animiert und arbeitet auf der erwähnten Einschüchterungsfalle in der beschriebenen Weise.



Zur Anschauung welche "Show" da abgeht als Einzelbilder, erst das letzte zeigt nach
 6 Sekunden Geflacker den Preis


----------



## nich-mit-mir (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Ich wundere mich, das genau dieser Link http://www.theorie-test.com/?action=beginnetest als Google-Werbung hier im Forum beworben wird. Und zwar wenn man nicht angemeldet ist, und das Thema "theorie-test.com anklickt erscheind ganz oben "center" die Werbung. Zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich dies hier schreibe.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich, das genau dieser Link http://www.theorie-test.com/?action=beginnetest als Google-Werbung hier im Forum beworben wird. Und zwar wenn man nicht angemeldet ist, und das Thema "theorie-test.com anklickt erscheind ganz oben "center" die Werbung. Zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich dies hier schreibe.


Kann ich bestätigen:


> *
> Laden...
> *
> Online Führerscheintest
> ...


Google wieder mal......:cry:


----------



## Eniac (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*



> Potsdammer Str. 96



Schön zu sehen, dass die selbsternannten Fahrlehrer nicht mal ihre eigene Geschäftsadresse richtig schreiben können.


Eniac


----------



## Eniac (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: theorie-test.com [...]*

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, erhält unser Führerscheinaspirant auch in der nach der Anmeldung verschickten Anmeldebestätigung keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass er sich soeben auf ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot einlässt. Ist ja auch logisch, ansonsten würde die Falle nicht funktionieren.



> Von:         "theorie-test.com" <[email protected]>
> Betreff:     Ihre Anmeldebestätigung
> 
> 
> ...




Eniac


----------

